# My P's did it!!!



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Late yesterday my P's turned very dark and started pushing the gravel around making the nest. Overnight they laid some eggs and they weren't done when I left for work. The mom looks beat up. Should I put in any stress coat in the water or leave it alone? The eggs have not turned the light orange color yet. Going to get baby tank ready tonight. I also turned off the powerheard. Any tips for my new babies???


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Thats awsome your ps had babies


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Yes it is. I'vd had them for about 3 years and thought I had 2 male fish all along. The mom is beat up right now. I'll have to check this afternoon how many more eggs they deposited. Set up baby tank tonight and let it cycle for a few days and then put them in. From what I have been reading, they should keep breeding for a while. I did a huge water change this past Thursday. I think that might had something to do with it.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Congrats! Water changes always trigger breeding responses. most pairs will breed for you every week or every other week, so watch out for that. be sure to give us an update w/ pics on the frys.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Congrats. Pictures?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Most pairs will breed every week or other week? You sure?

If so for how many weeks?

Should you keep doing water changes?

God if they keep doing it every week im gonna need a way bigger fry tank. LOL


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello,

Baby p's have been moved. I was scared at first. Got home and looked in tank and couldn't find any eggs. Turns out they all hid in the gravel. Make sure you use a siphon to move the eggs. Much easier!! They are in the baby tank and will have pics up tomorrow if they come out. They are moving in clusters and so many are moving!!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

nice man keep up the info, and gl man


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

If you syphon out the eggs be sure to constantly have water rich with o2 run over them. My RBP ( I have to mated pair) are giving me eggs every 3 to 4 days. I've learned from multiple times that the success rate out of the breeding is at least better for me if I let them hatch then catch them. I don't run a tank for a couple of days either. Right before I catch the babies I take water from the parents tank and keep it at the same temp. Then I transfer them. It helps TREMENDOUSLY to have just a cheap heat lamp a foot away to encourage algae growth too. The whole thing with syphoning eggs I've found is you must keep ALOT of o2 and water flow over them. I've incubated several thousand but still prefer to let them hatch. The parents won't eat them immediately after hatching. Like I said this is all in my opinion of what I've learned from breeding them for a while now.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

The babies are living well. They are being fed 4 times a day with baby brine shrimp. They start to come alive when they are fed. I swear there might be 100 in there or more. I will try and make sure all survive. Got another question---- Selling the babies, how much money for each one do you think I could get for them? I guess I could sell them when they get dime-size. Let me know what everyone thinks.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations.... BTW thats a cool looking dog in your avatar.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks. That's Shadow my black pug which turns 5 this August. If only I could teach Shadow to feed the baby P's it would be even better.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Well, I sell mine at dime and quarter size to the LSF up here in Alaska for 5 to 7 bucks determined on what they are gonna mark them at. And just a thought, but I've had ALOT better luck with vinegar eels then once they get bigger using blood worms. This process I find make almost no amonia and prevents water changes, plus vinegar eels cost nothing, and live for around 3 days in tank water.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

pics stat!


----------

